# Hows the 4.7 magnum?



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm looking at buying a 2005 dodge ram 4wd short bed with a 6 spd and 4.7l magnum. I'm wondering how the motor is for plowing? I'm only going to be plowing residential with the truck, and wondering what are your guys feelings with the motor? Also buddy wants 9500$ for the truck with 52000miles is that good price?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Seems like the price is good, but the Ram will be under powered with the 4.7. It's a great engine, especially in a Dakota. JMO.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it comparable to the 318?


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

It is comparable numbers wise to a 5.2 auto to a 4.7 auto. The biggest benefit the 4.7 had in auto form was the dual 2nd gear automatic. It basically was a 5speed auto over the 5.2 with a 4speed.

That said you have the manual, so I'd say its ok. Even for me that dakota is perfectly sized for the 4.7l. The newly refreshed 4.7 now outputs 300hp/300LbFt but that is not available until 2008. I'd say keep looking for a 5.7. The cylinder deactivation works, and EPA numbers are the same for a manual 4.7 vs a 5sp 5.7 Hemi. As long as you practice restraint, the extra torque will probably SAVE you money while driving with the plow on, and the torque will help too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130280487592
Thats one for $2500 more then what your looking at, but include the Hemi, and by the looks of it has the Tow Package which is something to look for.

I've seen similar hemi equipped Rams go for ~ $10,000 with 60k or around there. I prefer the painted bumpers over chrome for snow and salt work. I also prefer the 20" wheels as you can pick up 17s cheap, and sell the 20s on ebay and it pays for the tires


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

See i really need the short box regular cab for the small driveways...So for a driveway truck, I should just wait for a hemi? Because I have the 318 now and it handles the driveways perfectly....How is this new 6 spd holding up? Is it the same as the one in the tj? The guy who owns the truck says it has 3.92 gears in it with a larger alternator and tow package...


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm sure you can find a Reg Cab Short Box for cheaper then the Quad Cab I posted if you try searching. I think 3.92 was standard for the manual. Thats why the Auto gets better MPG cause it has shorter gears but a taller 1st to make up for it. The 318 still had better low end torque then the 4.7.

If you prefer manual, get the 4.7 its the only way it comes as the auto is actually based of the Mercedes Benz 5 Speed Auto used in AMGs putting out more then 600 Lf Ft Torque... They are pretty solid.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright I found a 2005 Dodge ram short box with the hemi with 66000miles. Buddy wants 12000$, my question is how are the transmission in these truck holding up? MUST be better then the 2nd generation transmission..??


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

chris_morrison;714089 said:


> Alright I found a 2005 Dodge ram short box with the hemi with 66000miles. Buddy wants 12000$, my question is how are the transmission in these truck holding up? MUST be better then the 2nd generation transmission..??


As stated before they are basically the Mercedes AMG 5 Speed Autos. They hold up real well. Matter of fact, Freightliner & Dodge are using them in the Sprinters as well. Remember the S65 AMG puts out 700+ Lb Ft of Torque... Its built to hold.

That sounds like a good price. Just make sure it has the latest flash from the dealer on the ECU so you can run regular instead of mid grade as the timing will be cut back from the anti knock sensors.

Its a decent beefy truck for what you want. Question is what type of work are you doing where a V8 Dakota wouldn't work if you are trying to save some $$$


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry I did not know the hemi had the same tranny as the 4.7...I'm not so much trying to save money when buying a truck but have a set budget. I love the ram truck and love the fact of a short box regular cab to fit in those tight driveways which is 95% of my plowing. I'm sure a dakota would work fine but I dont think i've seen a short wheel base one? Also how would I check if the truck has the latest ECU?


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

The latest software is usually flashed by the dealer. I had a friend with the Hemi tell me it was realesed to help with trucks getting CELs for stupid issues.

The 4.7 switched to that tranny I think in 05. Don't quote me on that.










Something like that is what the Dakota looks like. It was available with the 4.7 and the 5.9 in 4x4. Its a little smaller, but can still carry a 7'6" Blade and might be better for tighter spots/driveways/parking lots


----------

